# Recipes from your culture



## MisaMayah (Apr 14, 2008)

Im on my way to being a master-chef =) Well at home anyway,lol.

Up until last year I burnt everything I attempted to cook or my cooking just did not look appetising, more like sewage. eeek! When my boyf proposed to me last year I knew I HAD to learn to cook, I did not want to be feeding him microwave meals and freezer food for the rest of his life,lol. I have made a huge improvement *practice practice practice*

So far i've perfected making Thai green curry, Burritos & Sweet and sour. I want to learn how to cook a wide range of food from different cultures. It doesn't have to be your own but it has to be YUMMY food =) even starters & desserts! I do look on the net for recipes but i d like to get ideas off you guys too!!

Ps. If anyone knows how to make churros pls tell!LOL


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

I make "chocolate chicken and white rice" it even has a song!!

It's basically Mole Chicken. I get chicken (usually boneless chicken breasts) along with a jar of mole sauce and put it all in one put with 3 cups of water and let it simmer for 2 hours? Make white rice and tortillas and enjoy. 

Here is the song. 
Chocolate Chicken and white rice, 
It's very nice
it's got lots of spice, 
you can eat it twice
Chocolate Chicken and white rice


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I make "chocolate chicken and white rice" it even has a song!!

It's basically Mole Chicken. I get chicken (usually boneless chicken breasts) along with a jar of mole sauce and put it all in one put with 3 cups of water and let it simmer for 2 hours? Make white rice and tortillas and enjoy. 

Here is the song. 
Chocolate Chicken and white rice, 
It's very nice
it's got lots of spice, 
you can eat it twice
Chocolate Chicken and white rice_

 
wow that sounds interesting! and a song!? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't think we have mole sauce here in the UK. What is it made of?


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 14, 2008)

i'm filipino & we have spectacular food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this dish called Turon is really easy & yummy.

ingredients:
--ripe bananas (split lengthwise)
--sugar (optional)
--lumpia wrappers 
     **these are like egg roll wrappers.  you can find them frozen in the asian foods section.  
--vegetable oil

all you do is wrap one half of a banana in the lumpia wrapper.  i put the wrapper in front of me in a diamond shape and put the banana horizontally at the bottom of the diamond.  you can sprinkle with sugar if your bananas arent sweet enough.  then roll it up once, fold both sides in, and roll the rest.  from here you can freeze them and keep them until you wanna cook them, or fry them in vegetable oil.  

there's also a meat version called Lumpia.  same method, just use sauteed seasoned ground beef or pork, cabbage, carrots, and celery (or whatever julienned vegetables you prefer) instead of bananas.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'm filipino & we have spectacular food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this dish called Turon is really easy & yummy.

ingredients:
--ripe bananas (split lengthwise)
--sugar (optional)
--lumpia wrappers 
     **these are like egg roll wrappers.  you can find them frozen in the asian foods section.  
--vegetable oil

all you do is wrap one half of a banana in the lumpia wrapper.  i put the wrapper in front of me in a diamond shape and put the banana horizontally at the bottom of the diamond.  you can sprinkle with sugar if your bananas arent sweet enough.  then roll it up once, fold both sides in, and roll the rest.  from here you can freeze them and keep them until you wanna cook them, or fry them in vegetable oil.  

there's also a meat version called Lumpia.  same method, just use sauteed seasoned ground beef or pork, cabbage, carrots, and celery (or whatever julienned vegetables you prefer) instead of bananas._

 
That sounds so yummy! I might try it with Nutella!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm from India. I reaallly love biryani. Here's a recipe for chicken biryani.

1/4 cup ghee (clarified butter)
5 whole cloves
5 whole cardamom pods
5 bay leaves
1 medium onion, chopped
5 small green chile peppers
2 tablespoons ginger garlic paste
1 (3 pound) whole chicken, cut into pieces
1 1/2 cups plain yogurt
1 teaspoon salt
6 fresh curry leaves (optional)
3 cups uncooked jasmine or white rice
4 1/8 cups water
1 sprig cilantro leaves with stems

                                 Soak rice for 30 minutes in enough water to cover; then drain.  Meanwhile, heat ghee in a large skillet over medium heat. Stir in cloves, cardamom, and bay leaves. Then stir in onion, and cook until soft, 6 to 7 minutes. Stir in chile peppers and ginger paste. Stir in yogurt, salt, and curry, and then place chicken in pan. Cook for 20 to 25 minutes, stirring occasionally and turning the chicken pieces, until only about 1 cup of liquid remains.  Mix in rice, water, and cilantro. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and cook for 20 minutes. Check rice after about 12 minutes; if it is dry, add 1/2 cup water, and continue cooking.

There are also specific dishes from Kerala, India (where I'm from), but I'm trying to learn more of them from my Mom and aunts. I really want to learn how to make appam (fluffy rice pancakes that you eat with chicken or egg curry).


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

This thread is a neat idea. 

An Atlantic Canada dish that's really easy is Hodge Podge. 

It's typically made when you can get all the veggies fresh from the garden. I forget what county in New Brunswick it originated in... Anyhow.

Boil potatoes, green beans, yellow beans, peas and carrots (and turnip if you choose). Drain most of the water. Add a litre of cream blend and a quarter pound of butter. Add salt and pepper to taste.

It is SO MUCH BETTER the second day. It's also wonderful to have fresh bread with it. 

On another note, me being a super pale white girl in Nova Scotia, I half live off of Ethiopian food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's wonderful stuff. Healthy, delicious and hands on!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'm filipino & we have spectacular food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this dish called Turon is really easy & yummy.

ingredients:
--ripe bananas (split lengthwise)
--sugar (optional)
--lumpia wrappers 
**these are like egg roll wrappers. you can find them frozen in the asian foods section. 
--vegetable oil

all you do is wrap one half of a banana in the lumpia wrapper. i put the wrapper in front of me in a diamond shape and put the banana horizontally at the bottom of the diamond. you can sprinkle with sugar if your bananas arent sweet enough. then roll it up once, fold both sides in, and roll the rest. from here you can freeze them and keep them until you wanna cook them, or fry them in vegetable oil. 

there's also a meat version called Lumpia. same method, just use sauteed seasoned ground beef or pork, cabbage, carrots, and celery (or whatever julienned vegetables you prefer) instead of bananas._

 

OMg I love these, i haven't had them in so so long!! I'm Filipino too =) I'm gonna make them asap YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys im getting so hungry just reading your recipes =)

S.S.Blackorchid - i love me some indian food!! My fiance is Persian (Parsi) but they're culture is Indian and his Mom makes fab food. And guess what Biriyani is one of my favourite dishes. But it looks so complicated to cook =) I will definitely try it out. One thing I noticed watching his Mom cook is all the lengthy preparation that goes into it.
Do you have a recipe for daal and any curry dish please??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs - mmm I love veggies ;P sounds great and easy too! What kind of food do Ethiopians eat? I've  never tried their food before.

Thank you guys..keep em'comin!!!!!!!
*muah*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'm filipino & we have spectacular food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes indeed you do. My Aunt is Filipino and she got me hooked on Pangsinigang Sa Sampalok, or "Sour Soup" as I like to call it. I also love the rolls filled with the sweet pork. Don't know what those are called but they are sooooo good. I also love that her house always smells like fresh rice. Nice and clean.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohh, I want to put my vote in for anyone who has a good recipe for curry, butter chicken or saag paneer. Yum!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2008)

get a big honkin' piece of meat. Preferably lean Black Angus, fresh cut.

Take a bit of Worcestershire Sauce and splash it all over it, then cover in a steak rub. Let it marinate in a ziploc bag while you fire the grill.

Fire the grill.

Throw the meat on, turn it after 3 minutes, cooking for a total of six minutes.

use a sharp knife and half a roll of paper towels and eat it. As a side I generally threaten anyone trying to grab my steak with immediate stabbing in the hand.


----------



## Melly44 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_This thread is a neat idea. 

An Atlantic Canada dish that's really easy is Hodge Podge. 

It's typically made when you can get all the veggies fresh from the garden. I forget what county in New Brunswick it originated in... Anyhow.

Boil potatoes, green beans, yellow beans, peas and carrots (and turnip if you choose). Drain most of the water. Add a litre of cream blend and a quarter pound of butter. Add salt and pepper to taste.

It is SO MUCH BETTER the second day. It's also wonderful to have fresh bread with it. 

On another note, me being a super pale white girl in Nova Scotia, I half live off of Ethiopian food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's wonderful stuff. Healthy, delicious and hands on!_

 


Yaye!! i thought i was the only east coaster from canada here!! im in new brunswick!

Ive actually never tried that though haha how weird!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melly44* 

 
_Yaye!! i thought i was the only east coaster from canada here!! im in new brunswick!

Ive actually never tried that though haha how weird!_

 
You're not the only one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hodge podge is kind of odd, but it's one of those foods from my childhood (my mother's family are New Brunswick country folk) and I love it.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Yes indeed you do. My Aunt is Filipino and she got me hooked on Pangsinigang Sa Sampalok, or "Sour Soup" as I like to call it. I also love the rolls filled with the sweet pork. Don't know what those are called but they are sooooo good. I also love that her house always smells like fresh rice. Nice and clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mmm yes! Sinigang is actually my favourite Filipino dish, I could eat that everyday


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 16, 2008)

Everybody feel free to put in requests for recipes if you want


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooh I just _love _cooking. I love cooking for other people especially, I'm somewhat of a culinary show-off and I love impressing people, haha! I consider myself a really good cook! Well, that's what other people tell me too, hehe. I actually like to cook a lot of foods from different cultures and ethnic backgrounds (Thailand, Morocco, Tunisia, Indonesia, India, North American, French are some of my fav cuisines) I will try to find some of my fav recipes when I have a bit more time to post them!! I actually realized I don't cook a lot of traditional "Swiss" food although there is a lot of great cuisine here.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking forward to it MissChievous!!!!!


----------



## RaynelleM (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Do you have a recipe for daal and any curry dish please??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmm i could live off daal ... lol ... when i get home i'll look for the recipe that i actually wrote down for it ... cuz i don't usually follow the measurements, just throw stuff in .. but i'm sure u'll want the exact measurements!

oh and i also have a chicken curry i make w/ yougurt ... i'll find that for u too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a good site for some goan food if anyone's interested: 
Recipes in Goa > Goan Recipes > Seafood in Goa > Goan Rice Fish Curry > Recipe in Goa > Goa recipes > A variety of Goan recipe > How to Cook Goan food > Goan food > Local delicacies > Goan Spices > Goan food preparation > Goan methods of cooking goan


----------



## fxckslutrock (Apr 16, 2008)

i dont know if you guys know the most famous recipe from brazil...
its called brigadeiro and in every birthday party theres a lot of it.
its pretty simple and delicious 

1 can sweet condensed milk
4 fuuuuul spoons of cocoa powder (sweet or without sugar)
1 tablespoon of butter
1 package of chocolate sprinkles
small paper cases -Like the ones you would use for cupcakes really small.

1. Put the condensed milk, butter,and cocoa powder in a pan and mix them all together
2. Let the mixture cook over low heat for about 12 minutes, stirring it constantly until the mixture loosens from the bottom of the pan and it is thick like cream.
3. Put the mixture on a greased plate and allow it to cool down completely.
4. Roll 1 teaspoon of mixture into small balls. Tip: Grease your hands with butter before making the small balls. Wash your hands once in a while if necessary
5. Put the chocolate sprinkles in a bowl and roll the small balls in the chocolate sprinkles.
6. Place balls in small paper patty cases and then on a serving plate.


----------



## rinispanini20 (Apr 16, 2008)

Recipes : Churros : Food Network

I have made these before and they are awesome!!!!


----------



## lainz (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I make "chocolate chicken and white rice" it even has a song!!

It's basically Mole Chicken. I get chicken (usually boneless chicken breasts) along with a jar of mole sauce and put it all in one put with 3 cups of water and let it simmer for 2 hours? Make white rice and tortillas and enjoy. 

Here is the song. 
Chocolate Chicken and white rice, 
It's very nice
it's got lots of spice, 
you can eat it twice
Chocolate Chicken and white rice_

 
2 hours?! seriously???? it takes me a half an hour at most to cook that ish. even if the chicken isnt defrosted beforehand.


----------



## lainz (Apr 16, 2008)

okay...my all time favorite recipe is for Mexican Albondigas...or "meatball soup"

rice
ground beef
bread crumbs
1 egg
cilantro
carrots
potatoes
chicken bouillon 

mix ground beef with rice, bread crumbs, and egg and form little to medium sized balls. boil these with veggies in water and add 2-3 tablespoons of chicken bouillon. its ready when potatoes are cooked, and you can see the rice coming out of the meatballs. serve immediately and eat with tortillas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PSSSS---- i have been insanely craving a middle-eastern dish i had at a dinner party....i cant for the life of me remember the name though. the person that brought them is..Syrian...i think... anyway, its ground beef with TONS of spices stuffed in a deep fried potato-dough ball. help?


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fxckslutrock* 

 
_i dont know if you guys know the most famous recipe from brazil...
its called brigadeiro and in every birthday party theres a lot of it.
its pretty simple and delicious 

1 can sweet condensed milk
4 fuuuuul spoons of cocoa powder (sweet or without sugar)
1 tablespoon of butter
1 package of chocolate sprinkles
small paper cases -Like the ones you would use for cupcakes really small.
_

 
I love Brazilian food. I used to work with a lot of Brazilians and we all went to a Brazilian restaurant - all you can eat!! (in an hour,lol) AMAZING. Great place to take the boys too because there is an unlimited supply of different meat!lol. I wish I knew what all the dishes were called. All I know is I couldn't stand up for a while after eating, like the kind where you have to undo your top button on your jeans,lol. 

There is one dish that I haven't forgotton though, not sure how it's spelt, but pronounced fesh-wada??


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_okay...my all time favorite recipe is for Mexican Albondigas...or "meatball soup"

rice
ground beef
bread crumbs
1 egg
cilantro
carrots
potatoes
chicken bouillon 

mix ground beef with rice, bread crumbs, and egg and form little to medium sized balls. boil these with veggies in water and add 2-3 tablespoons of chicken bouillon. its ready when potatoes are cooked, and you can see the rice coming out of the meatballs. serve immediately and eat with tortillas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PSSSS---- i have been insanely craving a middle-eastern dish i had at a dinner party....i cant for the life of me remember the name though. the person that brought them is..Syrian...i think... anyway, its ground beef with TONS of spices stuffed in a deep fried potato-dough ball. help?_

 

OMG I make these but in my house we've always added chopped mint to the meatballs... yum!


----------



## RaynelleM (Apr 17, 2008)

Daal
1 tomato, chopped
2 onions, cut into half-rings / chopped
1 potato, cut into small cubes
1 cup daal (I use the orange one)
Few cloves
Vegetable stock cube
1 tsp garlic paste
1 tsp ginger paste
½ tsp tumeric
¼ tsp pepper
¼ tsp all spice
1 tsp curry powder
Oil
Salt
Wash & soak the daal for 2 hrs.
Set aside some of the onions for the daal. 
Fry the rest with the tomato, vege stock and cloves until the onions are a dark golden brown and crispy. Set aside.
Heat some oil in a largeish pot, add the uncooked onions and fry until caramelized then add the ginger & garlic paste, tumeric, pepper, all spice & curry powder. 
Remove the daal from water and add to pot and mix with onions & spices. Add one cup of water or enough to cover the daal. At this point I let it simmer for a few mins and then I take a potato masher and “mash” the daal, just to give it a thicker consistency when it’s done. Add the fried onion/tomato mixture and the potatoes. Salt to taste.
Leave it on high until it starts to boil and steam appears then open the vent and reduce heat. Cook for 15 mins.

Chicken Curry w/ yogurt
Chicken, skinned (you can use legs or thighs or whatever you want)
Chicken stock cube
1 tsp ginger paste
1 tsp garlic paste
2 tbls curry paste (this come in a bottle pre-made … or you can make your own spice mix – I use 2 tbls curry powder, 1 tsp tumeric, ½ tsp coriander, pepper, all spice, cumin, paprika and chilli powder)
1 potato, cubed
1 cup yogurt
Oil
Salt
Rub the ginger & garlic paste on the pieces of chicken, cover and set aside (I put it back in the fridge)
Heat the oil and fry the onions with the chicken stock, then add the curry paste or spice mix. Once it is all mixed together add the chicken, few pieces at a time. Leave to brown for a few mins then add 1 cup of water and potato. Add salt to taste. Bring to a boil, then open vent and reduce heat. Cook for 20 min. Add the yogurt during the last few mins of cooking, mix it in well.


Enjoy!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 17, 2008)

awesome RaynelleM ..omg I cant wait to cook all of it =) Thank you xxx


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 17, 2008)

Any Japanese/Mexican/Italian dishes please????


----------



## RaynelleM (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_awesome RaynelleM ..omg I cant wait to cook all of it =) Thank you xxx_

 
You're Welcome!! ... let me know how it turns out!

Oh and I forgot to mention ... for the daal you can even use a pre-made daal spice mix if you're short on time ... they are sold at Indian stores, if you have any where you live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have any Middle Eastern recipes? I miss eating that food and haven’t found any place over here where it tastes authentic!


----------



## fxckslutrock (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love Brazilian food. I used to work with a lot of Brazilians and we all went to a Brazilian restaurant - all you can eat!! (in an hour,lol) AMAZING. Great place to take the boys too because there is an unlimited supply of different meat!lol. I wish I knew what all the dishes were called. All I know is I couldn't stand up for a while after eating, like the kind where you have to undo your top button on your jeans,lol. 

There is one dish that I haven't forgotton though, not sure how it's spelt, but pronounced fesh-wada??_

 


its feijoada...and i hate that!
everybody loves it and i dont know anybody who doesnt like it..
its made with black beans, pig meat,comes with white rice, farofa, and salad.
its a very heavy food..one of the reasons that i dont like...


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, it's actually the only dish I didnt try but the name stuck in my head


----------



## nek0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi gals!

I lurk around A LOT but I don't post that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sometimes think I have nothing interesting to say, I have loved cosmetics and MAC for a long time but I am not as saavy as some of you ^_^

But... FOOD is my other passion!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as MissChievous I am a total foodie and loooooove cooking! I am Spanish but don't do much Spanish cooking (I was born in Canada and lived there until 10), so I am more into international cooking.

I don't know if this is allowed but you girls can check out my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


la nek0cina and press english. Although if you lurk around you'll probably find recipes in english and spanish, I recently migrated to wordpress and everything is all mingled up, sorry!

Greetings,
nek0


----------



## fashionette (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I'm a tad lazy so I'll just post some names of dishes you have to try:

- *Swedish pancakes*. So yummy, thin and heavenly. Eat it with berry jam and whipped cream.
- *Swedish meatballs* (I'm a vegetarian so I make this out of vegetarian ground "meat"). Serve with gravy and potatoes.

I'll drop by this thread later to post some *recipes* and other stuff.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm I'm too lazy to write recipes but a few national foods include:

Porridge
Black Pudding and White pudding
Haggis
Deep Fried Mars Bar

Lmao guess where I'm from


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_okay...my all time favorite recipe is for Mexican Albondigas...or "meatball soup"

rice
ground beef
bread crumbs
1 egg
cilantro
carrots
potatoes
chicken bouillon 

mix ground beef with rice, bread crumbs, and egg and form little to medium sized balls. boil these with veggies in water and add 2-3 tablespoons of chicken bouillon. its ready when potatoes are cooked, and you can see the rice coming out of the meatballs. serve immediately and eat with tortillas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PSSSS---- i have been insanely craving a middle-eastern dish i had at a dinner party....i cant for the life of me remember the name though. the person that brought them is..Syrian...i think... anyway, its ground beef with TONS of spices stuffed in a deep fried potato-dough ball. help?_

 
I love albondigas too! but in my fam. we never put bread crums...maybe i should try it next time


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_OMG I make these but in my house we've always added chopped mint to the meatballs... yum!_

 
oh yes yes, mint and dont forget the 'oregano' this two are the key ingredients for albondigas!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 26, 2008)

Aww, Maori food is pretty boring in comparison to all this. Except for rotten crayfish and corn, which are incidentally delicacies. I'm sure you can work out how to whip those ones up, haha.

I've saved many recipes from this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ooh, just remembered Roroi. I've only ever had it as a dessert with cream, but some people eat it as a side dish with other stuff, too.

Ingredients
3 or 4 large kumara/red sweet potato I guess (I'm not sure how different they are overseas)
Sugar

Instructions
Scrub the kumara and peel the skin unless it's really fresh
Leave one kumara to the side and grate the rest up into a shallow baking dish
Sprinkle with sugar (however much you want  Brown sugar is yummier, I think)
Slice up the remaining kumara and place it over the top so it doesn't go too crunchy
Bake at about 170 degrees Celsius for an hour

EAT. The top slices are usually a bit too crunchy to be good, but if you like that, awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It tastes nice with butter, cream or ice cream.

True traditional recipes (before Europeans arrived) involve too much indigenous produce to be viable for anyone overseas, unless you have lots of moneys to buy piko piko (fern) shoots. Even here they cost a lot, unless you live in a place with lots of bush and can just go filch them off the trees, haha.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fxckslutrock* 

 
_i dont know if you guys know the most famous recipe from brazil...
its called brigadeiro and in every birthday party theres a lot of it.
its pretty simple and delicious 

1 can sweet condensed milk
4 fuuuuul spoons of cocoa powder (sweet or without sugar)
1 tablespoon of butter
1 package of chocolate sprinkles
small paper cases -Like the ones you would use for cupcakes really small.

1. Put the condensed milk, butter,and cocoa powder in a pan and mix them all together
2. Let the mixture cook over low heat for about 12 minutes, stirring it constantly until the mixture loosens from the bottom of the pan and it is thick like cream.
3. Put the mixture on a greased plate and allow it to cool down completely.
4. Roll 1 teaspoon of mixture into small balls. Tip: Grease your hands with butter before making the small balls. Wash your hands once in a while if necessary
5. Put the chocolate sprinkles in a bowl and roll the small balls in the chocolate sprinkles.
6. Place balls in small paper patty cases and then on a serving plate._

 
Obrigada! One of my closest friends was from Rio and whenever I would sleep over she would make this for me. She's back home now and I miss both her and this dish very much, so thank u for sharing!!! I will definitely be using it very very often


----------



## thebreat (Apr 28, 2008)

My family is Japanese. So I will show you basic recipes from my family!

Japanese White Rice

1. Wash the rice thoroughly! Rinse it until your water is almost clear.
2. Soak the rice. This is the key to making good Japanese rice. This is the most crucial step. Soak it in water for 1/2 an hour to 1 hour.
3. Put the rice in a deep pan. Put 1 cup of water for every cup of rice you have.
4. Cover the pan and put on high to bring it to a boil. Then turn the heat on the lowest setting and simmer for 10-13 minutes, or until all the water has absorbed. (It needs still be wet, so don't wait until it's dry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
5. Remove the pan from the heat and set aside (still covered) and let it set 10-15 minutes before serving.

If you use brown rice, use 2 parts water to 1 part rice. Let it simmer for 40 minutes.

One of my favorites:

Boiled Edamame (beans in a pod)

You can buy these at any Japanese supermarket, and I have even started to see them in regular supermarkets.

Boil the bean pods in salt water, not salty water, salt water. Boil them for about 7-10 minutes. Drain and enjoy. (note: you eat the little beans inside!) 

In Japanese culture it is acceptable to squeeze the pods with your teeth to push the beans into your mouth!


I guess my last tip is that making nori-rolled sushi (those perfectly round sushi) is not worth attempting to do yourself unless you are adamant on doing it. I suggest hand rolled sushi!

Hand-Rolled Sushi

You will need seaweed sheets available at any larger grocery store, what ever you want to put inside, your previously made Japanese rice, rice vinegar, and seasonings. You can either do your own seasoning or you can use the premade seasonings they have at Japanese super markets. They usually come in glass jars with sprinkle and pour tops.

Sushi doesn't have to be raw, so you don't have to eat raw fish to enjoy these little mouthfuls of yum!

Common fillings are fish, shellfish, prawns, Japanese cucumbers, and other sorts of vegetables.

1. To prepare the rice, place it on a flat surface. (I use my cookie sheets. Lol!) Pour some rice vinegar over it just enough to wet it. Sprinkle on your seasonings. Stir it around to get the vinegar on all the rice.
2. Then take a hand fan. You can use those fans they have in churches, or you can do the accordion folded fan like we did in elementary school. Fan the rice while stirring it around. When it is kind of dry and starts to stick together, that is when it is ready.
3. Normally you set everything out at the table separately and everyone can roll their own sushi. It's a really fun way to start a meal!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, here's a ridiculously American dish...very child-friendly (for those with children...or those of us who _eat_ like children!)

Tater-Tot Casserole:

1 Bag frozen Tater-Tots
1 lb. Ground Beef
1 can condensed cheese soup (Cream of Mushroom also works...and you can use the Garlic variety to make it "gourmet Tater-Tot Casserole" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1/2 c. sour cream
8 oz. Shredded Cheddar Cheese

Spray a casserole dish (preferably 9x9) and pre-heat oven to 425 degrees.  Put a nice layer of tater-tots in the bottom of the casserole dish (about 1/2 of the bag) and pop in the oven for about 10 minutes.  This will ensure that the tots on the bottom are nice and crispy.  While the tater-tots are baking, brown the ground beef (season to taste...I usually add a bit of oregano and seasoning salt).  Drain the beef and mix in the canned corn, condensed soup (as is...do not dilute the soup), and sour cream.  Add in about 1/3 of the shredded cheese to the mixture.  Pour the mixture over that bottom layer of tater-tots (which you should've removed from the oven).  Layer the remaining tater-tots over the top of the mixture.  At this point, I like to sprinkle a little more seasoning salt over the tots.  Top the tater-tots with the remaining shredded cheese.  Pop that bad-boy in the oven and let it bake for about 20 more minutes (or until the tater-tots are nice and golden brown and the cheese is all melty...make sure the casserole isn't too close to the burner).  Once it's all cooked, let the casserole cool for about 7 minutes and serve!

I find this is one of those meals that's really easy to make after a long day and everyone loves it.  I had a friend who made this for her host family while she was in Japan and she said they wanted the recipe so they could have it after she left!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 28, 2008)

feijoada? my grandma makes that for my dad sometimes.. he was born in Brazil, and he likes it... I don't though.


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 28, 2008)

Scotland!!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you thebreat!!! aaah I love Japanese food it's tastes so good and never gives you that bloated sick feeling after,lol. I have bought all the ingredients for the sushi. I will be patient and make sure I perfect it,lol =)

I think the Edamame beans are becoming popular now because I think they say it's a superfood or maybe helps for weight loss,something like that.

My Cousin's husband is a chef at Benihana but he doesn't want to tell me his secrets!lol. I love Teriaki Salmon & Tempura mmmmmmmm,haha.

Thank you purrykitty =) Sounds yum.

Does anyone have a good recipe for cornbread?? We dont have that here.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Ok, I'm a tad lazy so I'll just post some names of dishes you have to try:

- *Swedish pancakes*. So yummy, thin and heavenly. Eat it with berry jam and whipped cream.
- *Swedish meatballs* (I'm a vegetarian so I make this out of vegetarian ground "meat"). Serve with gravy and potatoes.

I'll drop by this thread later to post some *recipes* and other stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
yummy i went to ikea the other day and bought a big bag of swedish meatballs with the gravy and lingonberry sauce so gorgeous xxx


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 30, 2008)

MMMM I love The meatballs they sell in Ikea. I always eat them when I'm there,


----------



## frocher (Apr 30, 2008)

....


----------



## AmberLilith (May 1, 2008)

Loving this thread!!
Before I read it, I was thinking 'what do i have to offer to this thread?' and all I could think of from 'my own culture' was Yorkshire Puddings (my family are all from South Yorkshire, UK) then I read the thread and realised that the OP is also in England!
Personally, I don't cook a lot of 'English' food -I love Italian, Mexican, Thai, Chinese and Indian. I got brought up on a wide variety.. I've never actually made real-from-scratch Yorkshire puds!
But it's basically a batter similar to a pancake mix that you have to pour in a certain way so it rises in the right shape...


----------



## talste (May 1, 2008)

Arrgg all my recipes folders are currently sitting in a storage container while I'm in between properties so I was kinda ignoring this thread as the no cooking thing was making me depressed lol 

so this is from memory, 

*Murgh Makani aka Butter Chicken*

Yields: 8

*Marinade*
Chicken Fillets x 6
2 Tbs of each: Kashmiri chili powder, turmeric, garam masala, coriander powder & kasoori methi* 
Natural yoghurt: 250 mls (Not the vanilla flavoured stuff,must use plain)
1 Tsp each: salt & sugar

*Method:* Cut chicken in to bite size pieces, mix all other ingredients together. Coat chicken well with the marinade, refrigerate over night.

*Sauce*
3 Indian Bay leaves
2 x 1" cinnamon sticks 
100 grams Butter
5" piece of minced ginger
1 onion minced
1 onion chopped
1 can Tomatoes (pureed)
2 x Fresh tomatoes (pureed)
100 grams cashews 

*Method:* 
Puree Tomatoes set aside
Puree cashews (add a little oil to make paste if they are to dry)
heat a pan to "hot", then reduce flame to medium. Add butter, spices, ginger, onions, tomatoes & cashews. stir well, heat until sauce is bubbling at the sides.
Add chicken marinade, cook until the chicken is ready.

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Kasoori Methi (dried fenugreek leaves) is what gives the butter chicken that restaurant quality finishing touch, The flavour is distinctly different from Fenugreek seeds/powder so don't use those as a sub


----------



## KAIA (May 2, 2008)

I´m from Peru! and here 2 of my favorite peruvian dishes.

Cookbook:Causa rellena con pollo - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks

Cookbook:Cebiche de pescado - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks


----------



## fxckslutrock (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Obrigada! One of my closest friends was from Rio and whenever I would sleep over she would make this for me. She's back home now and I miss both her and this dish very much, so thank u for sharing!!! I will definitely be using it very very often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

youre welcome...tell me when you do it!


----------



## dollypink (May 3, 2008)

Roast Beef with Yorkshire Puddings and Gravy!!
BBC - Food - Recipes - Roast beef with Yorkshire puddings, roast potatoes and gravy


----------



## Rennah (May 4, 2008)

Here are a couple of delicious Bermudian recipes:

Recipes : Rum Swizzle : Food Network
Recipes : Fish Chowder : Food Network

I loooove fish chowder. I am trying to find the best on the island. Almost every restaurant serves it!

& Rum Swizzles are a tasty fruity drink!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 5, 2008)

Ay ay ay ladies im so glad I did this thread =)

Me too I just went to Ikea on Saturday..the best thing about it?? Having lunch there,lol - meatballs every time!! I was addicted to them at one point and my Mum had to buy me a bag from the Ikea food store,lol.
Im happy I can now try to make them myself.... THANK YOU FROCHER!!

Butter chicken YUM thanks for the recipe =)

And Peruvian food..i've never had before, cant wait to try it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frocher (May 6, 2008)

...........


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'm filipino & we have spectacular food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this dish called Turon is really easy & yummy.

ingredients:
--ripe bananas (split lengthwise)
--sugar (optional)
--lumpia wrappers 
     **these are like egg roll wrappers.  you can find them frozen in the asian foods section.  
--vegetable oil

all you do is wrap one half of a banana in the lumpia wrapper.  i put the wrapper in front of me in a diamond shape and put the banana horizontally at the bottom of the diamond.  you can sprinkle with sugar if your bananas arent sweet enough.  then roll it up once, fold both sides in, and roll the rest.  from here you can freeze them and keep them until you wanna cook them, or fry them in vegetable oil.  

there's also a meat version called Lumpia.  same method, just use sauteed seasoned ground beef or pork, cabbage, carrots, and celery (or whatever julienned vegetables you prefer) instead of bananas._

 
Turon is soooo good! But when I make it, I fry it in unsalted butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(and I don't use regular bananas...)


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

I'm wondering what recipe I should post...it all really depends on how open you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll post my kaldereta recipe (it's a stew type deal-io that you serve over steamed rice)... 

Ingredients--


1- 1 1/2 kilo beef 
1 pack tomato sauce 
6 pieces of olives and/or pickles 
1 can liver spread (it gives a good texture and flavor) 
1 whole red pepper, sliced juliened 
4 big pieces of tomatoes, halved (or can tomato) 
1 yellow onion, chopped 
7 big cloves of garlic 
3 pieces chorizo bilbao or just any pork (optional) 
1 tbsp sugar 
1/2 cup of vinegar 
1 cup of grated cheese (Again, more for texture) 
Procedure--


Put beef in a pressure cooker, add water and salt and cook until tender. Set aside beef broth for later use.  (Or you can cook it in a pot, but it takes longer.  My mom says that if you put a fork in the pot it will make the meat tender faster, but ummm I don't know why. lol) 
In a pot, sautee garlic, chopped onions, bell peppers. 
Add in chorizo (or other pork), tomatoes and liver spread. 
Cook for about 5 minutes. 
Add in beef. 
Cook until the sauteed mixture mixes with the beef and the beef is browned a little. 
Add in olives and/or pickles, vinegar then tomato sauce. 
Add in a cup or two of beef stock. 
Bring to a simmer. 
Add in cheese and mix until sauce thickens 
Simmer for around 15 to 20 minutes. 
Serve with steamed rice. 
Hope that helps! yum yum!


----------



## breechan (May 6, 2008)

MisaMayah and whomever else is interested in Japanese recipes, please let me know what you're interested in and ill post a recipe for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Living in the countryside of Japan, I cannot get a lot of foreign ingredients to make foreign foods, so I've learned lots of Japanese foods! 

My bf just bought me a new Nintendo DS game that has thousands of recipe's and gives you step by step instructions both verbally and with pictures to make the recipes. There's so many recipe's to try and they're all Japanese style recipes of course.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_My bf just bought me a new Nintendo DS game that has thousands of recipe's and gives you step by step instructions both verbally and with pictures to make the recipes. There's so many recipe's to try and they're all Japanese style recipes of course._

 
Really omg what is the game called? i'll have to get my boyf to get it! sounds fun.

I'd really like a noodle recipe - the ones you get in a huge bowl and it's soupy,lol. Sorry I don't know what they're called but im sure you know what im talking about =) Nothing too chili!
Thank you huni


----------



## breechan (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Really omg what is the game called? i'll have to get my boyf to get it! sounds fun.

I'd really like a noodle recipe - the ones you get in a huge bowl and it's soupy,lol. Sorry I don't know what they're called but im sure you know what im talking about =) Nothing too chili!
Thank you huni_

 
It's called: DSお料理ナビ (if your computer cannot see the text its "DS oryouri nabi") It can be translated into English as "DS Food Navigation". I don't think there's an English version of the game unfortunately. But there might be English cooking games for DS available where you live.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the noodle soup: Are you talking about ramen noodle soup? The noodles are kinky and thin. Or do you mean udon noodles where the noodles are fat and white?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (May 7, 2008)

Chicken Ramen is soooo yummy. but I do love Udon too


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 7, 2008)

Well, I was born and raised here in Canada, but my parents are West Indian. I didn't appreciate the food as a child (I wanted McDonald's or Kraft dinner, lol) but now, as an adult (well since my teen years really) I have come to realize how tastey the food is. My fave: OXTAIL!!! Here's a recipe I got from jamaicamekrazy.com:

*Ingredients:




* 2 lbs oxtail
1/4 cup oil
5 cups water
2 tomatoes, chopped
2 onions, chopped
2 pieces of fresh chopped garlic 
1 Sprig of fresh thyme
1 small scotch bonnet pepper
½ lb pre cooked large beans
Salt to your taste

Brown oxtail in oil. Add 6 cups of water and boil until tender, add tomatoes, onions, garlic, thyme and hot pepper and salt let simmer until oxtail is tender, add additional water if necessary, add lima beans. Lower heat, cover and simmer again for 10 minutes

Best served with rice and peas


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a Pancit recipe w/o pork?


----------



## Lizzie (May 8, 2008)

Here ya go HeavenLeiBlu:



Pancit Bihon


Ingredients  
 1 pack of bihon noodles  
1 pound of chicken breast
¼ lb. small shrimp in shells (optional)
½ cup vegetable oil
1 medium carrot, julienne
1 celery stalk, julienne
¼ lb. snow peas
1-½ cups shredded cabbage
3  cloves garlic, crushed
1 small onion, slided
1 cup chicken broth (created when chicken is boiled)
1 tablespoon soy sauce
Salt and pepper to taste
Serve with calamansi or lemon wedges

Procedures:
1.        Separately, boil chicken and shrimp until tender/pink.  
 2.        Remove chicken meat from bones and shred.  Set the broth aside.  
 3.        If shrimp is used, remove shells and devein.  
 4.        Separately stir-fry carrot, celery, snow peas and cabbage until tender but not completely soft and set aside.  
 5.        Soak noodles in warm water until softened.  Drain and set aside.  
 6.        In a wok, sauté garlic in 2 tablespoons of oil until lightly browned.  Add onion.  Stir-fry until soft.  
 7.        Add chicken and shrimp (optional).  Stir-fry for 2 minutes.  
 8.        Pour in chicken broth.  Bring to boil for 2 minutes.  Season with soy sauce, salt, and black pepper.  
 9.        Add noodles prepared in step 5.  Stir constantly until cooked and dried.    
 10.   Stir in carrot, celery, snow peas and cabbage.

Hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## talste (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_PSSSS---- i have been insanely craving a middle-eastern dish i had at a dinner party....i cant for the life of me remember the name though. the person that brought them is..Syrian...i think... anyway, its ground beef with TONS of spices stuffed in a deep fried potato-dough ball. help?_

 
Do you mean Kibbeh or Kofta? Like little spiced meatballs with bulghur,onion, cumin, chili, etc. If thats the one you can find different variations of the recipes here *Lebanese Recipes

* 
Thought I would add a simple yummy side dish, it's a Beer Bread Recipe that I always make for BBQ's, 
The crust comes out crunchy and  inside is dense & moist. .
*
Beer Bread*​ *Ingredients:*
 375 grams  SR Flour (about 3 cups)
 40 grams White Sugar (don’t use castor sugar, 40grams = 2.75 tbs)
 1 can beer

 *Method:*
 Pre heat oven to 180 degrees C, Grease a loaf tin.

 Add Flour & sugar in a bowl, Pour in beer.

 Stir with a wooden spoon until just combined.  With clean hands mix batter making sure there are no pockets of flour left in the mixture.

 The batter will be very sticky and look lumpy, That’s fine its supposed to.

 Pour batter into the prepared pan and bake for 50 – 60 mins on middle rack.

 Check bread by piercing with a knife, If it comes out clean with no crumbs attached the bread is done.

 Remove from oven and cool for 5 mins in tin before turning out onto a wire rack to cool.

 ·Beer can be at room temp or from the fridge, it doesn’t matter as it wont affect the raising BUT cold beer makes for cold fingers when mixing the batter.


----------



## Evey (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love Brazilian food. I used to work with a lot of Brazilians and we all went to a Brazilian restaurant - all you can eat!! (in an hour,lol) AMAZING. Great place to take the boys too because there is an unlimited supply of different meat!lol. I wish I knew what all the dishes were called. All I know is I couldn't stand up for a while after eating, like the kind where you have to undo your top button on your jeans,lol._

 
are you talking about Fogo de Chao? We have one here in Houston. I've never been there but I know it's like 90 bucks per person...haha


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_are you talking about Fogo de Chao? We have one here in Houston. I've never been there but I know it's like 90 bucks per person...haha_

 
It's a place called Rico Rodgrigos, it's like £25($50) per person. I need to go there real soon,lol so delicious.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_It's called: DSお料理ナビ (if your computer cannot see the text its "DS oryouri nabi") It can be translated into English as "DS Food Navigation". I don't think there's an English version of the game unfortunately. But there might be English cooking games for DS available where you live.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the noodle soup: Are you talking about ramen noodle soup? The noodles are kinky and thin. Or do you mean udon noodles where the noodles are fat and white?_

 
Thanks for that I'll have to check if we have a game like that. Ramen noodle, Vermicelli noodles too. Im not so fond of the thick white noodles as far as I can remember! Maybe I need to try it out again.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

and Evey...your princess is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Well, I was born and raised here in Canada, but my parents are West Indian. I didn't appreciate the food as a child (I wanted McDonald's or Kraft dinner, lol) but now, as an adult (well since my teen years really) I have come to realize how tastey the food is. My fave: OXTAIL!!! Here's a recipe I got from jamaicamekrazy.com:

*Ingredients:*
*



* 2 lbs oxtail
1/4 cup oil
5 cups water
2 tomatoes, chopped
2 onions, chopped
2 pieces of fresh chopped garlic 
1 Sprig of fresh thyme
1 small scotch bonnet pepper
½ lb pre cooked large beans
Salt to your taste

Brown oxtail in oil. Add 6 cups of water and boil until tender, add tomatoes, onions, garlic, thyme and hot pepper and salt let simmer until oxtail is tender, add additional water if necessary, add lima beans. Lower heat, cover and simmer again for 10 minutes

Best served with rice and peas_

 
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thanks doll!


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 11, 2008)

Here's the recipe I use for a Nicaraguan dessert called Tres Leche..It's so delicious and fairly easy to make.

TRES LECHE

Ingredients:

1 cup sugar, divided
5 large eggs, separated
1/3 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar

Milk Syrup:
1 12-ounce can evaporated milk
1 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 cup whipping cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon light rum

Meringue:
1 cup sugar, divided
1/4 cup water
3 egg whites
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Generously butter a 13-by-9-by-2-inch baking dish. Beat 3/4 cup sugar and egg yolks until light and fluffy, about five minutes. Fold in milk, vanilla, flour and baking powder. Beat egg whites to stiff peaks, adding cream of tartar after 20 seconds. Gradually add remaining 1/4 cup sugar, and continue beating until whites are glossy and firm but not dry. Gently fold whites into yolk mixture. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake cake until it feels firm and an inserted toothpick comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes. Let cake cool completely on a wire rack. While cake is cooking, make the Milk Syrup and Meringue.

For the Milk Syrup: Combine evaporated milk, sweetened condensed milk, whipping cream, vanilla and rum in a mixing bowl. Whisk until well mixed.

For Meringue: Place 3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar in heavy saucepan with water. Cover and cook over high heat two minutes. Uncover pan and cook the sugar to the soft-ball stage (239 degrees Fahrenheit) on a candy thermometer or six to eight minutes). Meanwhile, beat egg whites to soft peaks with cream of tartar in electric mixer. Add remaining two tablespoons sugar gradually, continuing beating to stiff peaks. Pour boiling sugar syrup in a thin stream into the whites and continue beating until mixture is cool to the touch. The hot syrup "cooks" the whites. Unmold cake onto a deep, large platter. Pierce cake all over with a fork. Pour Milk Syrup over cake. Spoon the overflow back on top until all is absorbed. Using a wet spatula, spread top and sides of cake with a thick layer of Meringue. Refrigerate the cake covered at least two hours before serving.

Servings: Serves eight to ten.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

Thank you Starcandy : sounds lovely!


----------

